# line cutter



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Victory X-Ringer V1

2"-2.5" groups to 40 yrds.


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Victory X-Ringer V1
> 
> 2"-2.5" groups to 40 yrds.


I will second that Victory X-Ringer HV:shade:1


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Victory X-Ringers, they shoot great


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

fatboys 500's love them so far


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*arrows*

DANG alittle late on my responce.. was going to try to make it a clean sweep for the VICTORY arrows... chalk another up for the X-ringer HV1 350's


----------



## jake_bro (Dec 29, 2008)

gold tip tripple x's i love them


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I shot them all ! I love GT, but I got the most consistancy out of the Carbon express CXL's!


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

Triple X's 2" groups at 50yd.


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

Victory X killers for sanctioned indoor. Undecided which Victory arrow I will shoot for 3D.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

does anyone shoot carbon express linejammers or beman 9.3? ttt


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I used the GT X-Cutters all last year with great success, but I've got some Victory X-Ringer HV 350 V5's for more speed for this year. Been shootin them for about a month now and no complaints!! -Chris


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Fatboy 500s. Been shooting them for 4 years now. They fly great and are a VERY durable arrow. Even shot them a time or two on a Field course. No complaints at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Victory X-Ringers!!! Their awsome!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Another shooting Triple X's!


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

I might have to try some Victory X-Ringers. what weight tip are yall shooting?ttt


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

xringers


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

vic. x ringers playing with x killers


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

xxx or 22's not decided yet


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

GT X-cutters.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

swansrob said:


> GT X-cutters.


+1 - great arrows


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

fatboy 500 not sure of the exact grouping but very very tight most touching each other out to 40 and 50 yards on a good day


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Victory X-Ringer V1
> 
> 2"-2.5" groups to 40 yrds.


same here, great arrows


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

ttt. anybody every shoot beman 9.3


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

The 9.3's are Eastons rejects of the Fatboy shafts. Same arrow but with a little less straightness and weight tolerences that Easton has for the Fatboy.


----------

